# Is this OK??



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

For a growing pup who was probably on the skinny side to start with, I wouldn't be too concerned. I would expect to see her plateau in the somewhat near future and then start up again as she continues to grow. Just keep an eye on her... as long as she's looking fit, I would assume it's just fine! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You can still count every rib on that girl, she now weighs 30 pounds, wich is probably for her size still not enough. It's hard looking at these big boys and her to compare..LOL, yes she needs a couple more pounds



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bumping up for some more advise


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about her, she's just catching up!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

as long as you can still feel her ribs and she's of course very active... i wouldnt worry too much, she's a growing girl.. just keep paying attention to it and dont let her get overweight


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

When we brought Jax home he was emaciated. I asked the shelter, they said it was his build, probably a thin breed. I busted out laughing, you could see ribs, but bones, hip bones, facial bones, ummmmm sorry, not his "breed".

I just fed him 3x a day, then adjusted as he gained and went to 2 feedings a day when he started leaving some in his bowl during the 3 feedings.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that it is ok that she is gaining that fast. Her body is probably loving that new food over the shelter food.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She's catching up, for sure. Be cautious of too fast weight gain, as that can have long term implications regarding bone growth, as well as digestive issues. Slower gain is usually recommended. You do want to make sure that she is getting a proper balance of fats/proteins. I'd include probiotics (Fastrak or Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer) or at the very least, plain live-culture yogurt.

She must think that she's died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> When we brought Jax home he was emaciated. I asked the shelter, they said it was his build, probably a thin breed. I busted out laughing, you could see ribs, but bones, hip bones, facial bones, ummmmm sorry, not his "breed".
> 
> I just fed him 3x a day, then adjusted as he gained and went to 2 feedings a day when he started leaving some in his bowl during the 3 feedings.


I know I can feel her butt bones, ribs and hips, I feed her 3 times a day and she looks for more. I mean she actually trys to get into the bag of puppy food, maybe I should stretch it out to four meals a day for now, wouldn't hurt longest she don't get to much right?



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> She's catching up, for sure. Be cautious of too fast weight gain, as that can have long term implications regarding bone growth, as well as digestive issues. Slower gain is usually recommended. You do want to make sure that she is getting a proper balance of fats/proteins. I'd include probiotics (Fastrak or Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer) or at the very least, plain live-culture yogurt.
> 
> She must think that she's died and gone to heaven!


I think so too, she is in heaven...LOL, I'll try to switch her to adult food soonest she is settled in some more, that might help some




















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Four meals might be good so she would have something in her tummy longer. Poor girl. I am sure that her weight gain will even out soon.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I know I can feel her butt bones, ribs and hips, I feed her 3 times a day and she looks for more. I mean she actually trys to get into the bag of puppy food, maybe I should stretch it out to four meals a day for now, wouldn't hurt longest she don't get to much right?
> 
> Four might be a good idea for a bit, maybe add some green beans for snacking, or carrot sticks. But I'd leave her on the puppy food tho. We could see all his bones, sure is scary, and sad, when they're thin like that. Poor girl  Sure am glad she's got you now, and will never have to worry about food ever again, or a warm place to sleep, or love


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Heidi36oh said:
> 
> 
> > I know I can feel her butt bones, ribs and hips, I feed her 3 times a day and she looks for more. I mean she actually trys to get into the bag of puppy food, maybe I should stretch it out to four meals a day for now, wouldn't hurt longest she don't get to much right?
> ...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is doing good on the four meals, gained a total of 6 pounds in almost 1 week, but she is slowing down in her eating habit, I think she realized that it's there and no one will take it from her. So maybe the weight gain will slow a bit too. I think she grew 2 inches in height too..LOL

On a good note, her kennel cough is completely gone and none of the others got it so far. Maybe it was just an infection, or we got it nipped in the butt at the right time





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

